# Snowghost Intro New to Forum



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

Hello fellow riders Snowghost here joining the snowboarding forum. I am really excited to be part of such a great community. I have learned so much just reading through the forum taking in all the generous wisdom dropped from the great riders on here. I started riding in 2010 at the tender young age of 40. Snowboarding has has become an important part of my life and I am really passionate about it. I absolutely love every minute I am on the hill.

Currently, I am on the Ice Coast and make several trips west per year and soon plan to move west. I ride with some skiers so I am down with the moguls and trees and being on the east coast i have decent carving game. Unfortunately, I am lost in the deep stuff and have little park game. I realize that I am not a great rider but enjoy learning from better riders and always have fun progressing and learning new things.

Snowghost


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome, ur what you ride...move west but choose your hill wisely.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forums! Lost in the deep stuff? Lean back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Welcome, ur what you ride...move west but choose your hill wisely.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Wrath,
> 
> ...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Ghost. Sounds like you need more boards, or at least try slamming your bindings back for powder days. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

freshy said:


> Hey Ghost. Sounds like you need more boards, or at least try slamming your bindings back for powder days. Enjoy the ride.


Yeah for sure. I got the K2 Ultra Dream for powder but realized after the fact its more of a free ride board and doesn't turn too easy. Unfortunately, I currently don't see freeride bomber conditions much. I am looking into a playful board that can handle deep stuff but also can turn quick so I can hit trees and park after deep stuff. I am looking at the Amplid pillow talk. 

SG


----------

